# melting down copper



## cypher7194 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well i realize this is kind of off topic but i am wondering if you can melting down scrap copper in a foundry? I have been stripping wires and finding all sort of copper scrap like getting old solid copper pennies and copper pipe fitting that i found in basement. So i was wondering if you can melt it down in a foundry without the copper becoming copper oxide because of the heat? By the way sorry if this is off topic  .


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 27, 2008)

backyardmetalcasting.com


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 27, 2008)

Copper pennies are NOT pure copper. They contain 5% zinc. 

Newer pennies are simply copper plated zinc.

Yes, copper can be melted, but I am at a loss to understand why you'd want to. If you recycle, you will likely spend more money melting the copper than any increase in value you might realize, and may even be offered less than copper price. Logic tells me that a recycling center may not know what you have, and will pay for red brass instead, to insure they do not over pay. 

Melting copper requires a furnace that can achieve a temperature above 2,000°F, and tools to handle the molten copper safely. You'd have to sell one hell of a lot of copper to justify the expenditure. 

If your purpose is to use the copper for casting, that's a whole different matter. 

Harold


----------



## cypher7194 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the information. i never new that the old pennies were 5% zinc. And my friend said i could use his foundry for free, so i just figured i could probably get more if i sold it in the bar form. So thanks a lot for telling me its just better to sell it scrap, that would been a lot of unnecessary work.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 27, 2008)

Check with the salvage yard before making the decision. I may be wrong on how they'd pay-----but I think you'll find its a bit of work to melt the stuff. I've melted my share of copper through the years (for silver recovery). I never took much pleasure in doing so. 

Harold


----------



## cypher7194 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just realized one more thing. Its illegal to melt down money for it metal 

value, that means i can't just directly sell it to a scrap yard. So that means i 

would have to melt it down correct? And if so is there a way that you can get 

out the 5% zinc from the pennies? And if so would it be cost affective?


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 28, 2008)

Considering you're a citizen of the US (I assume you are), I wonder why it is so important for you to break the law by processing pennies :?: 

From my vantage point, assuming your profile is correct, you risk creating a criminal record that can follow you for life, possibly eliminating any chance of gaining employment in your chosen field. 

Beyond that, I'm sure I speak for every honest citizen of the US when I suggest to you that all you'd be doing is stealing money from our pockets to put in yours. Try to remember that coins are made at tax payer's expense. 

Zinc is more than willing to distill, all you have to do to eliminate the stuff is heat it beyond it's molten state and it slowly goes off without much assistance. The less there is present, the slower will be the loss. It is likely to be quite difficult to bring the copper pure by heat alone, however. 

I think, even if it was legal, you'd have to be one hell of a lot more desperate than I've ever been to go to such lengths to pick up a few cents. 

Have you given any thought to pursuing something that's legal? There's nothing quite as satisfying as earning honest money. 

Harold


----------



## cypher7194 (Apr 28, 2008)

True, i guess your right. And i forgot that the tax payers have to for the coins (dumb federal reserve, in my opinion the gold standard was amazing).

Not to mention now that i think about the profit would be minimal also, so yeah i won't end up doing it. 

And great response Harold. P.S. this is the only illegal thing i have considered doing, Encase your wondering.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 28, 2008)

cypher7194 said:


> P.S. this is the only illegal thing i have considered doing, Encase your wondering.



cypher7194, I'm not the one you have to satisfy. I make no difference in your life. The one that is important is YOU. Your actions are a reflection on you as a person------they represent you, and what you are worth. If you have convoluted thinking, processing information in a criminal manner, what do you think your destiny may be? All kinds of clever people fill our prisons, most secure in the knowledge that they're more slick than the balance of society. I don't think so, and their address tends to make me believe I'm right. 

Whether you're telling me straight, or not, makes no difference. What you do after you've said that you don't normally make decisions like this is what really matters. You can plan to succeed in life and likely do so. 

Plan to fail, there's no chance you won't. :wink: 

Remember----people are rarely victims. They reap the crop they sow. Bad decisions are generally met with bad results. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2008)

i am a buyer at a scrap yard and FYI if someone comes in with melted down copper it raises a BIG question in my mind as to why on earth someone would melt the Cu....which kicks in my questionins....truth be told my experience and logic would tell me that either one of two things is going on in a situation like this....either the material was stolen and it needed to be changed to be sold.....or there is something in the middle of the "ingot" both would raise my red flag and very well would cause me to not want to buy the stuff for fear of it being not on the up and up......also many scrap yards have portable analyzers now so if your zinc was in there at all from the pennies it would be an automatic down grade to yellow brass price.....it couldnt be bought as red brass because red has 85% cu 5% zn 5% pb and 5% sn......best to just sell it @ a #2 cu price and be happy.


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 11, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> Check with the salvage yard before making the decision. I may be wrong on how they'd pay-----but I think you'll find its a bit of work to melt the stuff. I've melted my share of copper through the years (for silver recovery). I never took much pleasure in doing so.
> 
> Harold



Or...once you have a relationship with the scrap yard, or buyer you can present metals in different ways.

I made up a press form that i fill with small bits of scrap copper. put it in my hydraulic press at home and press my own 'copper bullion' so to speak. As it is a soft metal a 20t press can do a nice job of this, and it also helps keep it all together in the one piece. Looks ugly but serves a purpose.

When I get a chance I will post a pic (just moved house and press and tools still in storage)

This is simple to do and also loads easier as blocks that loose wires and pipe ends!


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 11, 2008)

I should have stated that I spoke with the buyer first about doingthis, and as we had been dealing with each other for around 8 mths, he was happy to acept my home made 'blocks'

(although he did disect the first few just to check! LOL)
:roll:


----------



## ChucknC (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out the dates on those old pennies. You might be surprised at how much their worth, especially if you have an authentic 1943 bronze penny! 
Check out this site for a rough price guide. It's worth it in spades!
http://www.pcgs.com/
Just go to the Price Guide and you can find the history behind the designs and what each grade is worth. I have some 1911 pennies I found that are woth a ton more than any scrap value.
Chuck


----------



## cypher7194 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow the press is a great idea, and on the pennies i checking all the dates and pulled out all the wheat cents, the ones the have one cent in big letters on the back instead of the memorial. And also thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Jeffdascanio (Feb 8, 2021)

Contrary to what has been said, it is not illegal to melt american coins.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 8, 2021)

According to the Federal Register, 04/16/2007, it is currently illegal to export or melt nickels and pennies for purposes of profiting from the values of the metals used to make them. There have always been exceptions to these bans for artistic purposes like making jewelry, and other similar purposes.

If you're aware of a more recent ruling, please share it.

Dave


----------

